# GridBagLayout + Tab Sprünge



## Guest (30. Aug 2007)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich bei einem GridBagLayout die reihenfolge der Tabsprünge verändern kann????

Habe c.a. 15 Textfelder auf einer Seite die in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge per Tab anwählbar sein sollen.

Habe versucht mit dem Event FocusLost das nächste Feld mit requestFocus anzusprechen dieses funktioniert aber nicht!!!


----------



## André Uhres (30. Aug 2007)

Versuch's mit FocusTraversalPolicy: 
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tuto...lDemoProject/src/misc/FocusTraversalDemo.java


----------



## tito (26. Okt 2009)

Ist es in Netbeans nicht möglich dies sehr viel einfacher zu gestalten? Schließlich ist das schon ein Layout-Editor -> das muss der doch können, oder?


----------

